# Who says ground blinds don't work



## HunterFF (Jul 11, 2012)

Way to close for me, not sure if it has been posted before...

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/live-hunt/2012/07/video-way-too-close-grizzly


----------



## buckeroo (Jul 11, 2012)

My first encounter with a bear last year was at 10 yards on the ground. Matter of fact it was the first time I had ever seen a live bear in Georgia, period! I was at full draw and shaking like a leaf. He smelled me before he could clear the limbs in between us for a shot. 

It was UNREAL!!!!


----------



## applejuice (Jul 11, 2012)

Dang............

Im glad I live in Ga and not AK. 
Those things are gigantic !


----------



## tony2001577 (Jul 11, 2012)

That is awesome ! what a hunt !


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 11, 2012)

.375 Cal ain't big enough !!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 11, 2012)

buckeroo said:


> My first encounter with a bear last year was at 10 yards on the ground. Matter of fact it was the first time I had ever seen a live bear in Georgia, period! I was at full draw and shaking like a leaf. He smelled me before he could clear the limbs in between us for a shot.
> 
> It was UNREAL!!!!



Nothing and I mean, NOTHING like that feeling... 

*V*


----------



## T.P. (Jul 11, 2012)

I love being on their level.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 11, 2012)

Great video TP. I love watching it but it sure makes we want to get back up there.


----------



## ttwodog (Jul 11, 2012)

*Bear video*

Jerry you need to dig out that bear video of your encounter in Ak.


----------



## snook24 (Jul 11, 2012)

Loved it congrats!


----------



## Sargent (Jul 11, 2012)

He should have poked it with a stick.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 11, 2012)

ttwodog said:


> Jerry you need to dig out that bear video of your encounter in Ak.



Yep, that nearly ended in a very bad day.


----------



## mattech (Jul 12, 2012)

T.P. said:


> I love being on their level.



Great video, was that recent?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 12, 2012)

mattech said:


> Great video, was that recent?



Last October.


----------



## buckeroo (Jul 13, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> Nothing and I mean, NOTHING like that feeling...
> 
> *V*



These are the EXACT words I use to describe that moment EVERY SINGLE TIME. There ain't NOTHING that has ever tore me up like that little 150 pound bear at spittin distance.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 28, 2012)

Try the one with me in my avatar at 21 feet.


----------

